# Sensor pir HC-SR501



## ferhercas (Nov 26, 2013)

he comprado un sensor pir HC-sr501 como sensor de presencia con el que alimentar 4 led blancos para iluminar un pasillo, como no tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica pensaba
que la salida que da este sensor 3,3 v TTL  serian suficientes para los leds de alta intensidad..
los leds se iluminan muy poco...
buscando en internet me lio con el voltaje de los leds, unos dicen 3,6v otros hasta 4,5v ¿como saberlo si no se el modelo de leds?
tengo un transformador de 5v para alimentar el sensor y ocasionalmente los leds...
¿que transistor me recomendais?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2013)

De forma directa no podrás alimentar tus LED´s debes agregar un transistor, como mínimo.

¿ De donde estás alimentando el sensor ?


----------



## ferhercas (Nov 26, 2013)

Hola fogonazo, el sensor estaría alimentado "cutremente" por un cargador de móvil  de 5v, o también intentaría alimentarlo con cuatro pilas recargables de Ni-MH.


----------



## ferhercas (Nov 26, 2013)

Querría aprovechar  un sensor de presencia con leds  que compre en el Lidl hace unos años, aprovechar  la carcasa de este sensor que tan buen servicio me hacía en el servicio (baño),



 
En la foto el sensor está alimentado por tres pilas AAA, y aunque parece que los leds dan mucha luz, no es ni la cuarta parte de lo que deben de dar, como se ve uno de los leds ha fallecido también.  

Yo he pensado en uno de estos esquemas, pero  la alimentación seria el cargador de móvil (5v)



 



El problema que no se tipo de transistor NPN usar ni el valor de las resistencias… 
Si alguien puede ayudarme…
Gracias de antemano.
Ferhercas


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2013)

Los esquemas, la parte del transistor, están bien, pero cada uno de los LED´s debe llevar su resistencia propia.

¿ Que capacidad de corriente posee el cargado ?


----------



## ferhercas (Nov 26, 2013)

cada dos leds ya van montados una placas en serie

cada dos leds ya van montados una placas en serie





Fogonazo dijo:


> Los esquemas, la parte del transistor, están bien, pero cada uno de los LED´s debe llevar su resistencia propia.
> 
> ¿ Que capacidad de corriente posee el cargado ?



la capacidad de cargado es un misterio  ,los datasheet y articulos que he buscado en internet solo indican el voltaje a 3,3v y que es algo asi como una señal TTL  
a mi entender,debe ser de baja intensidad -solo para que la interprete como señal una tarjeta Arduino o similar-
perdonar la pregunta-¿como podria medir la intensidad de la salida?


----------



## pacio (Nov 26, 2013)

Hola, Creo que Fogonazo se refiere a la capacidad que entrega el cargador de tu movil, lo tiene que decir en la etiqueta..

si me equivoque perdon, no me hagan caso jajaja

con ese esquema no vas a tener problemas, la resistencia de base del tr la calculas sabiendo que corriente tiene que pasar a travez de el, por ejemplo si en total todos los leds consumen 80ma
sabiendo la ganancia del transistor (hfe) lo dividis por la corriente que tiene que circular, es decir, si el tr tiene una ganancia de 100 y tienen que circular 80ma a traves de el Ib=80/100

El voltaje entre los terminales de la resistencia RB es VCC - 0.7 V(vbe). La fuente menos el voltaje base a emisor. Si Vcc es 5 voltios, el voltaje en RB es 4.3 Voltios

Ahora por ley de Ohm R = V/I se obtiene el valor de la resistencia. RBB = vrb / ib= xxx ohmios.
tendrias que redondear hacia abajo la resistencia al valor comercial mas cercano

espero te sirva, saludos
PACIO


----------



## ferhercas (Nov 27, 2013)

Pacio, muchas gracias por contestar.  
La capacidad de entrega del cargador de móvil es de 5.0 VDC = 850mA
Perdona pacio, llevo 20 horas sin dormir y me he liado con las abreviaturas y las formulas, me voy a dormir y mañana las estudio un poco y te comento, ¿me recomiendas un transistor con una ganancia de 100? – lo cierto que estuve en una tienda de componentes y el dependiente me contesto que tenia cientos transistores distintos… (Se me noto que no tengo ni idea), ¿podrías recomendarme uno especifico?


----------



## pacio (Nov 30, 2013)

ferhercas

Te entiendo, hay que agarrarlo tranquilo y releerlo un par de veces jaja

bueno, la ganancia depende de cuanta corriente pueda darte el sensor para activar algo (pensa que si soportaria mucha corriente no necesitarias el transistor y activarias los leds directamente de la salida de señal del sensor) pero como no sabemos vamos a procurar no consumir mas de 10 mA 

el transistor puede ser cualquiera de uso general, por ejemplo un bc548(http://www.philohome.com/sensors/gp2d12/gp2d12-datasheets/bc548.pdf)
si te fijas soporta una corriente IC (la corriente que va a pasar a traves de el hacia la carga) de 500mA, asi que nos sobra, otro dato es que su ganancia es de 100 a 800,  hay que calcularlo con la minima ganancia para asegurar su correcta saturacion.

necesitarias una corriente de base(ib) de 80mA/100=0.8mA es decir, menos de un miliamper, con lo cual aseguramos no estropear el sensor

espero te sirva, cualquier cosa pregunta

saludos
PACIO!


----------

